
The Myth of the Millennial Entrepreneur - gmays
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/07/the-myth-of-the-millennial-entrepreneur/490058/?single_page=true
======
pedalpete
It seems the article is afraid to use the term Wantrapreneur. Entrepreneurship
isn't a mentality, and the

"more debt and less risk-taking" is not the "answer[reason]" as the article
states.

Entrepreneur today is the same as 'actor' or 'musician' was in the 80s and up.
You don't have to be anything to call yourself an 'entrepreneur', you just
have to say it. And just like all the out of work actors and musicians, todays
'entrpreneurs' are likely to live the same fate.

I've always hated the word, as it is so full of self-importance and arrogance,
I feel like at any moment somebody who calls themselves an 'entrepreneur'
could easily add 'bourgeois' as a prefix and not think they sound as stuck-up
and foolish.

Don't be an 'entrepreneur', don't aspire to be an 'entrepreneur'. Build stuff,
do something. Don't aim for a label. When somebody asks what you do, tell them
what you do, not what label you aspire to. You don't 'entrepeneur', you 'make
X so Y can do Z'.

Can we please get away from all this entrepreneur BS.

